# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Xenopus Laevis vs Borealis

## Jen

What is the difference between the xenopus laevis and the xenopus borealis?  as far as care, diet, needs, etc?

I have been trying to find out info about the borealis online and I can't find anything!

----------


## John Clare

This is one for Terry - I hope he responds to you.  As far as my addled memory goes, they are not the same size and are slightly different in appearance, but otherwise their care is identical.

----------


## willtilian

boraelis is smaller and does not come in albino ten gallons tank would be good for two

----------


## Terry

> What is the difference between the xenopus laevis and the xenopus borealis?  as far as care, diet, needs, etc?
> 
> I have been trying to find out info about the borealis online and I can't find anything!


_Xenopus borealis_ is also known as the Marsabit Clawed Frog and native to Kenya in eastern Africa. As mentioned, it is smaller then the typical ACF, being only 3 inches snout-to-vent length compared with >4 inches length of X. laevis. According to some of those who keep _borealis_ it is the most beautiful of species in the genus _Xenopus_. The back of the frog is dark brown to steel blue with dark spots and the belly is creamy white, sometimes they may have a purple sheen which is quite striking. As far as I know, there are no albino _borealis_.

Their call is louder and quite different from _laevis_, sounding like ping pong balls hitting the paddle. Males can produce 1500 clicks in a 15 minute period. Even though both sexes call, the female release call in _borealis_ is much weaker than _laevis_.

Their care is identical to _X. laevis_.

Unfortunately, the only clawed frog species you find regularly in the pet world is _X. laevis_. _Silurana (Xenopus)  tropicalis_ and _Xenopus_ _borealis_ are usually available through _Xenopus_ or specialty breeders. 

Check out the pictures at 
http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/xen/

Let us know if you get any.  :Smile:

----------

John

----------


## Jen

reason I was asking is because I found the site xenopus.com and thought they looked lovely - - I was wondering if I ordered one if it could be kept in my 72 gallon african clawed frog tank.

Would there be a chance of breeding laevis and borealis?

----------


## Terry

> reason I was asking is because I found the site xenopus.com and thought they looked lovely - - I was wondering if I ordered one if it could be kept in my 72 gallon african clawed frog tank.
> 
> Would there be a chance of breeding laevis and borealis?


X. borealis is a beautiful species, I have seen them for sale at Nasco too. You asked a good question. There have been only 4 cases of interspecific hybrids that have occurred naturally: 

X. laevis and X. gilliX. muelleri and X. laevisX. borealis and X. victorianusX. fraseri and X. tropicalis
Since X. victorianus is similar to X. laevis, I think a hybrid between X. laevis and X. borealis is quite possible.

----------


## Jen

Thank you very much!

On Tuesday I will post pictures - - I ordered a reticulated albino male and a x.borealis female     :Big Grin: 


In my 72 gallon I currently have   1 natural/marbled male, 2 albino females and 1 albino gender unknown juvenile and 1 which i believe is going to be leucistic albino gender unknown juvenile.....so 5 all together...and my batch of tadpole between my natural male and an albino female are all currently growing their front arms, with one slimming down from the large tadpole body to the slimmer frog body   :Smile:

----------


## Terry

> Thank you very much!
> 
> On Tuesday I will post pictures - - I ordered a reticulated albino male and a x.borealis female


Who did you order them from? Xenopus Express?




> In my 72 gallon I currently have 1 natural/marbled male, 2 albino females and 1 albino gender unknown juvenile and 1 which i believe is going to be leucistic albino gender unknown juvenile.....so 5 all together...and my batch of tadpole between my natural male and an albino female are all currently growing their front arms, with one slimming down from the large tadpole body to the slimmer frog body


72 gallons is plenty of room for a nice colony of ACFs. Let us know when you get them. Pictures, please!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

> Who did you order them from? Xenopus Express?
> 
> 
> 
> 72 gallons is plenty of room for a nice colony of ACFs. Let us know when you get them. Pictures, please!



I ordered them from xenopus.com  - - not too bad of a price either - - coming to a little over $50 and they are being shipped tomorrow and will arrive tuesday  :Smile:    pictures aplenty when they arrive!

----------


## Jen

my new frogs will arrive tomorrow!!! can't wait! I promise to post lots of pictures  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jen

Checked UPS tracking information - - they are out for delivery!!! in just a few hours I will have my new froggers!!!

----------


## Jen

they are here!!!!!!!!!

The dark one is a Xenopus Borealis female - - notice the lovely yellow coloration on her bum with purple-ish spots!! 
The light one is a Xenopus Laevis Reticulated Albino Male - he has adorable spotting and coloration! his eyes are gorgeous

----------


## Jen

Exploring their new home

----------


## Terry

Thanks, Jen! Your frogs are beautiful. It looks like the X. borealis lives up to its reputation as being quite striking with its purple sheen. I understand that the call of the borealis is very loud. May have to buy some ear plugs  :Big Grin: 

Great close up of the reticulated albino. I wouldn't mind adding a couple of those to my collection  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jen

> Thanks, Jen! Your frogs are beautiful. It looks like the X. borealis lives up to its reputation as being quite striking with its purple sheen. I understand that the call of the borealis is very loud. May have to buy some ear plugs 
> 
> Great close up of the reticulated albino. I wouldn't mind adding a couple of those to my collection


The reticulated is a handsome little guy...

I too have heard that the calls are quite loud...more so for the males than the females...and I have a female...

We are already used to the calls from our male x.laevis...will be interesting to see if this lady is a singer

----------


## Terry

> The reticulated is a handsome little guy...
> 
> I too have heard that the calls are quite loud...more so for the males than the females...and I have a female...
> 
> We are already used to the calls from our male x.laevis...will be interesting to see if this lady is a singer


Oops... :Frog Surprise:  I forgot it's female. I am afraid the female borealis does not have the vocal repertoire that a female laevis has. It would be interesting to see what physical and auditory signs she will give when encountering the male.

----------


## Jen

I should be ordering a male x.borealis in the next few weeks - - hopefully I can get a chance to breed my x.borealis frogs in the next few months!


Would any one be interested in some of the young?   :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jen

took a lovely belly shot of my x.borealis female

----------


## Terry

Hi Jen:

Really love your borealis. People say they are the most colorful of Xenopus, do you agree?

----------


## Jen

borealis have definitely become my favorites.   the female I have has spotting all over her tummy (she is the one in the picture above) and the male only has spotting on his hind legs and just the very bottom of his stomach.

he is a little ham - he is still somewhat small and latches on to every frog in the tank and does his VERY loud clicking all night.   we really like him - he is just a character!

hopefully I will be able to mate them come early spring

----------


## ramble

Your borealis is *beautiful*! I can't take any babies, but I'd love to see pictures!

----------


## Jen

thank you!! she is my favorite little darling - - named her Aurora  (aurora _borealis..._ get it? lol) because she is just so colorful.   her male is named Boris - it seemed to fit his character!


I can't wait until they are mature enough to breed  - -  i have a feeling her offspring are going to be lovely!

----------

